# Good place to start for closed pen ?



## Petricore (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry for the newbie question. I've read articles in the past on closed ended pens and recessed clip pens. I'm really wanting to make a closed end/recessed clip fountain pen for myself, but am lacking the ability to find these articles so I can get cracking. Any help would be appreciated 

-Linc


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 15, 2008)

Linc---There is an article in the library on how to make a closed end mandrel, also a number of posts on alternative methods of making a mandrel. Or you can buy a closed end mandrel (kit specific) from Arizona Silhouette. Not sure what you mean by "recessed clip". Good luck. 

Dan


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is a few links for the recessed clip:
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2006/recessedpf.pdf 
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2005/invisibleclip.pdf
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2005/finial_options.pdf

As for the closed end itself if you get two of the closed end mandrels from AS they send you Ed's video on how to turn them.

This gives you some good basics to get started in the right direction.

Mike


----------



## Petricore (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow those are pricey, but I guess I can pass that along to my customer 
Thanks for the links, they are fabulous. I definitely like the recessed clip better so you can completely close the cap instead of making a screw on finial.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 15, 2008)

Skiprat has a tutorial on the home page on making a pin chuck to hold closed end pens.  

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/pinchuck.pdf


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 15, 2008)

To MAKE a closed-end mandrel is really easy if you have a collet chuck that will hold 5/8" bar stock/dowel. 



I use metal, like brass or aluminum. Some use wood, nothing wrong with that. 

Chuck the material in the collet chuck, and turn down a tenon that is about 1.5-2" long and will make a snug fit for your tube. Use sandpaper as you get closer to the right size (sander belts are very, very tough and work great, I use 100 grit since I have a few damaged ones that I can scrap off). 

IF PERCHANCE you get it too thin, never fear, for CA glue is here! Literally wipe on a few coats of CA finish (lol, don't micromesh it) to make it fatter for a more snug fit. Hose it with accelerator just to make sure it doesn't become a permanent part of your pen when you slide the blank onto it. You'll get a feel for what's right very quickly.

Don't worry about turning a bushing on it-- use your digital calipers to get the nib end right. 


BTW, do ALL of your turning with the tailstock and live center engaged. Don't use a lot of tailstock force or you'll dimple your pen, but use the tail to keep it safe. When you are done shaping your pen, gently sheer scrape the butt end to the shape you want and remove any dimple. Sand, finish, and done. Piece of cake. 

I love closed end pens. Simply sweet.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 16, 2008)

Crass Commercial Message - 

You can purchase my video titles "The Collectors Pen" thqt will show you several ways to do it.

http://www.woodturnerruss.com/Video-3-Pens.html


----------



## Petricore (Jul 16, 2008)

redfish - thanks for the details. I don't currently have a collet. Is that the preffered method of holding in the pin chuck or closed end mandrel ?


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 17, 2008)

Getting Russ' videos would be an excellent choice. He does a great job both showing and explaining the finer art of penturning. His attention to detail is great. In the meanwhile, I did a demo on closed end pens at the Utah Woodturning Symposium in May and all of the information I covered in the demo is included in some articles on closed end pens on my websie at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles and the articles show several ways to hold the pen blanks...some homemade and some commercially available. We look forward to seeing a picture of your creation.
Do a good turn dailhy!
Don


> _Originally posted by Petricore_
> 
> redfish - thanks for the details. I don't currently have a collet. Is that the preffered method of holding in the pin chuck or closed end mandrel ?


----------



## Petricore (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the info so far guys  I'll definitely post once I get it down 

I cannot believe I missed the symposium and pen turners group this year. I'm all of 10 minutes from where it went down (at MY school)....


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry you missed it. There were 8 penturning rotations at the symposium, 3 demos at the rendezvous, and 3 more at the Craft Supplies Super Wednesday sale. Watch for it next year.
Do a g ood turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by Petricore_
> 
> Thanks for all the info so far guys  I'll definitely post once I get it down
> 
> I cannot believe I missed the symposium and pen turners group this year. I'm all of 10 minutes from where it went down (at MY school)....


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 20, 2008)

Petricore said:


> redfish - thanks for the details. I don't currently have a collet. Is that the preffered method of holding in the pin chuck or closed end mandrel ?





First off, I didn't know Russ had videos, or I would have likely pointed you in that direction. 

As far as holding the pin chuck, you can use a drill chuck as long as it will hold 5/8" material--- if not, you'll need to downsize to 1/2" material (assuming you have a 1/2" drill chuck). 

Make sure the drill chuck is properly seated in the MT2 before turning the pen. 

BTW I turn my closed-end pens with speed at 3750 all the way (except sanding, that's 1200). I only remove the tailstock for the last few cuts on the butt end and for sanding.


----------

